# Your Betta's Diet Plan



## ImStillLearning (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm just curious to know what other peoples diet plans are for their bettas? I have a set schedule for how all my bettas get food.

I only feed them once a day, with the exceptions of Saturdays and Sundays. 
Two days of the week, I give them pellets, and two other days I give the granules. They seem to love both.
One day a week I give them Frozen Brine Shrimp as a "good boys treat". And another day I will give them Frozen bloodworms (which they go nuts for, and usually attack me as I'm putting it in their tanks :lol
Saturdays is the day they go without food. And on Sundays they get Granules, but I also feed them a pee in the morning.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't feed peas regularly... bettas can't digest them because they're not meant for veggies (being carnivores and all) and they're typically only used to help fix bloat issues, and even that is debated, if you have issues with bloat with your bettas, try feeding some daphnia instead :]

Back on topic, I feed my guys 2-3 pellets twice a day, fasting them one day out of the week. I hope to start feeding them some frozen foods but for now they get FD blood worms as treats


----------



## ImStillLearning (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting, someone told me it's good to feed them the pea after a day of fasting, just to help clean out their system?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Should not be a regular thing though, it is used more so when they suffer from bloat and/or are sick. I feed my fish a varied diet, from white worms/grindal worms to golden pearls and artison's betta pro. Varied depending on size/age.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I feed mine 3 pellets 2x per day on weekdays, 1x/day weekends.
1 or 2 times a week I'll give them frozen bloodworms as a treat

Only if one of them gets bloated from me accidently feeding to much do I fast them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I feed my wilds a staple diet of live blackworms supplemented with live white worms, frozen brine shrimp, frozen bloodworms and live grindal worms. Some of them will take pellets very grudgingly so they get pellets once in a while. 

My splendens get fed 4-5 NLS pellets once a day but they also get treats of live blackworms and frozen foods every so often. 

I don't really have a strict schedule. Occasionally I will miss a day or two because I forget or get busy. Only fish that get fed two to three times a day are the fry and juveniles I am growing out.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I feed mine pellets twice a day, one in the morning & two at night, & once a week frozen bloodworms which they go nuts over lol.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

I feed Algernon about 2-3 freeze-dried bloodworms in the morning and about 4 micropellets before bed. I've had him for a month and this seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I feed 4 pellets every other day, with FD bloodworms once a week. My girls get greedy though and try to munch on the snails. :u


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

fgradowski said:


> I feed Algernon about 2-3 freeze-dried bloodworms in the morning and about 4 micropellets before bed. I've had him for a month and this seems to be working fine for me.


I love that story.


----------



## fgradowski (Nov 27, 2012)

Hershey said:


> I love that story.


Flowers for Algernon? All of my pets have some sort of theme with their names. Dogs have real people names. Cat has a Disney name. So I had to come up with a theme for my fish names. I came up with characters from some of my favorite books! Algernon is my first fish, but I realized if I ever got a female I'd have to name her Miss Kinnian! :-D


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

fgradowski said:


> Flowers for Algernon? All of my pets have some sort of theme with their names. Dogs have real people names. Cat has a Disney name. So I had to come up with a theme for my fish names. I came up with characters from some of my favorite books! Algernon is my first fish, but I realized if I ever got a female I'd have to name her Miss Kinnian! :-D


Yup! c: And I see, that's creative.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I give Perseus 3 or 4 Atison`s Pro in the morning and at night he gets 2 of those and 2 NLS . He really likes the freeze dried bloodworms but he only gets those as a treat now and then.


----------



## ImStillLearning (Nov 23, 2012)

Last night I was feeding Damon,and as I was going to feed Stefan (they share a tank), he leaped out of the water to take the food out of my hand like such a fatty! Scared the bejesus out of me! I've experienced my first official Betta attack!


----------



## Olek (Mar 2, 2015)

So far I give my betta 3-4 pieces of "bite sized" flakes two times a day
(morning n' evening) 
Frozen blood worms one time a week, and one or two days of fasting to be sure he wont get a belly problem. And gonna give him a piece of pea if he seems to need it after faste day


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

AM 7-8 Attisons betta pro pellets
afternoon 5-7 brine shrimp
night 5-7 bloodworms
(all frozen and 2 days a week they get live blackworms and brine shrimp)


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I used to feed 6 tetra betta plus mini floating pellets 1x a day but recently switched to 3-4 NLS betta formula 1 mm semi floating pellets 2x a day.


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Oliver gets 3 NLS Betta formula pellets at night and either frozen bloodworms, mysis, or brine shrimp in the morning. For some reason, he will only eat the pellets at night.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I give mine 3-4 pellets in the morning and evening. I don't have a set day for frozen things, so sometimes I thaw some out in the fridge and feed that to them for a few days instead. Monday is fasting day, but I have to give my male a pellet to help with his fin regrowth and deter fin biting. Both of my fish beg for food every time I come into the room


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm not on an exact schedule. Usually goes somewhat like this:
HBH betta pellets daily.
Frozen blood worms 1-2x weekly.
Frozen brine shrimp 1-2x weekly.
I skip 1-2 days a week usually to let them clear out their systems.
Sometimes I'll feed more frozen treats one week just because.


----------

